# Inpatient MDM question



## Titali80 (Jun 4, 2013)

Inpatient H&P - If pt. has History of Bipolar. Physician documented in plan to restart the medication.
Would that be Est. Problem, stable improved or est. problem, worsening? I am still confuse about how to give points to Number of Diagnoses or Treatment options. Any suggestion? thank you


----------



## la_0922 (Jun 4, 2013)

It depends. Is that an established problem to the doctor? or a new problem to him? The patient may have been followed by another doc for the Bipolar. 
If it is an established problem, I would say worsening. If it was stable, there would be no need to restart medication. 
If a new problem to the doc, the difference is if there is additional workup planned or not. 

hope this helps..
Louise CPC


----------



## Titali80 (Jun 4, 2013)

Thanks for you help. Initial Care for hospital admission. New pt. with Hx of Bipolar. I believe you are right, it will be est. problem worsening. Thanx


----------



## Tonyj (Jun 5, 2013)

Roshni1011 said:


> Thanks for you help. Initial Care for hospital admission. New pt. with Hx of Bipolar. I believe you are right, it will be est. problem worsening. Thanx



I'm confused. How would it be an established problem for a new patient? It's a new problem and a new patient with a history of bipolar disorder.


----------



## wrightju1 (Jul 11, 2013)

Tonyj said:


> I'm confused. How would it be an established problem for a new patient? It's a new problem and a new patient with a history of bipolar disorder.



I agree.


----------



## la_0922 (Jul 11, 2013)

I agree, if it is a new patient to the doctor, then it would be a new problem to him. 

Louise CPC


----------

